# Messed up clearcoat



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought a nearly new Fiesta in frozen white a week ago. Within 3 days some kind person put a grease in the o/s/r wing (never left a note) so as i'd just bought it i wanted the dent gone asap.
I tried a heat gun and compressed air hoping it might pop out but nope, tried a couple of times then gave up instead i'm now trying to get someone out to do a PDR on it instead.
Looking at the paint not the frozen white looks a little yellow when i had the gun :wall: so i think i've burnt the clearcoat? 
I tried a light cut with the DA but it didn't make any difference - should i try a more agressive pad/ compound or will the damage be permanent?


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

robby71 said:


> I bought a nearly new Fiesta in frozen white a week ago. Within 3 days some kind person put a grease in the o/s/r wing (never left a note) so as i'd just bought it i wanted the dent gone asap.
> I tried a heat gun and compressed air hoping it might pop out but nope, tried a couple of times then gave up instead i'm now trying to get someone out to do a PDR on it instead.
> Looking at the paint not the frozen white looks a little yellow when i had the gun :wall: so i think i've burnt the clearcoat?
> I tried a light cut with the DA but it didn't make any difference - should i try a more agressive pad/ compound or will the damage be permanent?


Oh no....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

Id say you have nothing to lose trying a more aggressive approach,even 1500/2000 grit wet paper.You wont go through the clearcoat unless you rub like a mad man...if it doesnt improve,unfortunately its repaint time.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dent Aid in Staffordshire is ace if you are anywhere near


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Post a pic up ...


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Think i managed to correct it with an orange pad and stronger cutting compound? will see tommorow when it's parked up in the open so i can tell when walking up to it 

Got a dent man calling on thursday - £50 which isn't bad but annoying as it was caused be someone else


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Quick look today (cars parked next to it) and it looks ok - hope dent man does a good job now


----------

